# Can kitchen foil catch on fire/burn in the oven?



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Im worried about that because ive got some excess foil on the top of tin its in at the moment. Will it burn or catch fire or anything?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Only if there's something flammable on it.


----------



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

theres a cake on the most part of it but theres extra foil at the top with butter on it...its been 20 minutes and its ok so far...well im too scared to open the oven door to check for smoke but i can see theres no flames in there...another 10 mins to go. Ovens hate me.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I think the odds are EXTREMELY low. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear, was I.

The foil itself will not burn. Whatever is on the foil may burn. The likelihood of it actually catching fire though is pretty low unless you have the oven temp somewhere around 600F. More likely it will just turn black and char (the food, not the foil).


----------

